# Zaino Europe Discount Code



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Is there a discount code for Zaino Europe? I have a client who want's a sealant in place of a wax on his car.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

PM Johnnyopolis mate


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Is there a discount code for Zaino Europe? I have a client who want's a sealant in place of a wax on his car.


If you put in DWZAINO it will give your client a 10% discount.

Thanks a lot

Johnny

ps. make sure your customer hits recalculate on the cart page.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> If you put in DWZAINO it will give your client a 10% discount.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> ...


Thanks very much:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Thanks very much:thumb:


I'm hoping you'll be passing this saving to your client after requesting it on a public forum!

I would have thought this would have been a more appropriate question in the closed door pro section?


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Johnny do you know when you will be getting the buckets back in and can you also get the dolleys as well?

Im after 2x buckets and dolleys.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

The guy wants me to use Zaino in place of Dodo Blue velvet, not passing on any additional cost to him for the more expensive product.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> The guy wants me to use Zaino in place of Dodo Blue velvet, not passing on any additional cost to him for the more expensive product.


Missed opportunity i'd say, but i've commented far too much in something that's not my business

Appologies


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Epoch said:


> Missed opportunity i'd say, but i've commented far too much in something that's not my business
> 
> Appologies




One minute "pass on the discount" next minute "missed opportunity"

Sometimes I fell like I just can't win!!!!!!!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> One minute "pass on the discount" next minute "missed opportunity"
> 
> Sometimes I fell like I just can't win!!!!!!!


OK

Charging for the application of a premium product and the experience of correctly applying it - All good

and where I thought the public forum asking for a discount was a little questionable

However not charging for the premium product was a missed opportunity.

As i've posted it's none of my business really and I SHOULD have refrained

No hard feelings i hope it was out of place :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Epoch said:


> OK
> 
> No hard feelings i hope it was out of place :thumb:


Of course not, lifes too short..


----------



## Hman (Jul 29, 2010)

Is there a new code for (german  )DW Members?
The old one's not working anymore, unfortunately.
If anybody knows something, please pm. Thanks!

Greets from Berlin


----------

